# leds 10mm alta luminosidad



## almendra (Jul 11, 2011)

hola gente...
bueno ya lei bastante en el foro pero no me quedo claro con cuanto voltaje trabajan estos led, ya que quiero hacer algún proyecto, tengo una placa con mas de 200 de esos... 

muchas gracias!


----------



## camarohero (Jul 11, 2011)

Existen varios tipos de leds de alta luminosidad pero los mejores y los mas usados que he visto son los "mega" (asi se conocen en mexico)

Tienen un voltaje de trabajo de 5V y soportan una corriente maxima de 100ma (.1A)

te deja la sig. formula para calcular la resistencia que debes utilizar
Rled=(Vsupply-5)/(.1)
espero haberte sido de ayuda


----------



## almendra (Jul 11, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> Existen varios tipos de leds de alta luminosidad pero los mejores y los mas usados que he visto son los "mega" (asi se conocen en mexico)
> 
> Tienen un voltaje de trabajo de 5V y soportan una corriente maxima de 100ma (.1A)
> 
> ...



no entendi para hacer el calculo! :S


----------



## camarohero (Jul 11, 2011)

voltaje de tu fuente de alimentacion - 5
y todo entre .1

y eso te da el resultado en ohms de la resistencia necesaria


----------



## almendra (Jul 11, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> voltaje de tu fuente de alimentacion - 5
> y todo entre .1
> 
> y eso te da el resultado en ohms de la resistencia necesaria



y todo entre 1 ?

es mucho 5 v 350 ma?


----------



## camarohero (Jul 11, 2011)

todo entre 0.1 (cero punto uno)
si
5v 100ma


----------



## integradin (Jul 11, 2011)

Repasemos 

Ej=Rled=(Vsupply-5)/(.1)

(12-5)/(.1)=70 ohm

Es la tension de la fuente de alimentacion del LED - 5V del led DIVIDIDO la corriente del LED 100mA = 0.1A = 70 en ohm


----------



## A headbanger (Jul 11, 2011)

A_ headbanger.
aver si te ayudo...
para adecuar el voltaje para un LED de alto brillo su voltaje de trabajo esta en el rango de 4 hasta 6voltios y la corriente para estos led's oscila entre 70mA hasta los 100mA, por decir para un led que vas a adecuar 5 voltios y tu fuente es de 12 voltios entonces restas el voltaje del led con la de tu fuente y lo divides... por decir para un caso critico lo 100mA. lo divides con los 100mA.
es decir;   (((12-5))/((0.1))).
spero averte ayudado...


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2011)

una placa con 200 led de 10 mm de alto brillo... que bueno no?

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola.
Dices que  tienes 200 LEDs, ¿cuál es la característica de los LEDs?
Ya que hay muchos tipos de LEDs.
El voltaje depende del color del LEDs, la corriente está en función de la potencia del LED.
Puedes poner un foto del LED.

Chao.
elaficionado..


----------



## Sotinh0o (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola, lei varios post y comentarios sobre los leds de alta luminosidad y todavia no logro plantear bien el simple proyecto que quiero preparar. Nose si debo consultar por aca, disculpen sino es asi y diganme donde preguntar,  pero en si, lo que quiero hacer es simple. Quiero hacer una simple plaqueta con tiras de leds de alta luminosidad (si puedo variar los colores mejor) de aproximadamente 25 leds para mas que nada montarlo en en mueble de mi pc para poder simplemente alumbrar el teclado en las noches. Mas que nada queria saber el diagrama, componentes y costos de los mismos.

P.D: Quisiera alimentarlo con el puerto USB si es posible, ya que lei que entrega 500ma y los leds precisan de 25ma, pero lei algo de enumerar que no entendi el concepto.

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## michon (Sep 28, 2011)

*Bueno aca les dejo un diagrama de iluminacion a led 10mm alta luminosidad *
*lo estoy dejando para la comunidad  lo que les aconsejo es  cambiar la resistencia de 3,900 por  2,200 y 2,700 por 1,500 ohmios *
Cuando una lámpara de bajo consumo deja de funcionar, la miramos con mucho cariño cual si fuera una mascota que se ha muerto. *¡Es que hemos pagado buen dinero por ella al comprarla!* Comparándola con las antiguas lámparas incandescentes, son 5 o 6 veces más caras. Y contemplar que ya no funcionan es un dolor para el bolsillo que sabe que debe reponerla. A pesar de esto, nos queda la posibilidad aún de desplegar toda nuestra curiosidad y al instante *desarmarla para enterarnos por qué son tan cara*s y saber qué clase de magia hay en su interior. Destornillador o cuchillo en mano, es muy sencillo separar las partes plásticas, algo resecas por el tiempo, y los componentes internos del *balasto electrónico* (el circuito electrónico que permite la ignición del gas que llena el tubo), quedando al descubierto una pequeña PCB con algunos diodos, un capacitor electrolítico, un par de transistores y un pequeño transformador, junto a otros componentes discretos de poco valor.


_ La vieja lámpara de bajo consumo "descuartizada" para comenzar su nueva vida _
Luego de preguntarnos cuál de todos los elementos vistos es el que está recubierto en oro (por el precio de las lámparas), vamos a separar las partes que creamos útiles para nuestra futura lámpara y desecharemos aquellas que no sean necesarias. Las partes plásticas en una lámpara convencional de 6 “velas” es todo lo que necesitamos de la estructura, mientras que podemos utilizar también el puente rectificador de diodos existente en el PCB y el capacitor electrolítico. Con esos materiales, *6 LEDs de alta eficiencia y 10 milímetros de diámetro*, más algunas resistencias cerámicas de 5 a 7 Watts de potencia, podemos reciclar esta vieja lámpara y *crear un nuevo diseño adaptado a nuestro gusto*. No vamos a inventar nada nuevo ni vamos a revolucionar el mercado eléctrico con esta construcción, pero nos tomaremos un descanso para experimentar con electrónica.



_ LEDs, la iluminación de hoy _
Como puedes ver en la imagen superior, para soportar los seis LEDs nosotros hemos utilizado una pieza de plástico delgado (de un viejo calendario), ya que el diámetro de los orificios en la tapa plástica resultaron ser un poco más grandes (12 mm.) que el diámetro de los LEDs. Con un poco de pegamento plástico aseguramos todos las unidades y dispusimos su colocación de modo tal que *el ánodo de un LED quedara contiguo al cátodo de su LED vecino* y así hasta completar el círculo. Luego, soldamos los terminales para lograr un circuito serie con los seis LEDs, quedando dos extremos para la conexión: un ánodo y un cátodo. A continuación, pegamos este bastidor improvisado a la tapa superior y los LEDs quedaron firmes y asegurados. El pegamento plástico (de siliconas) es una sencilla y cómoda alternativa justificada en su uso ya que no estará expuesta a calor. *Recordemos que un LED es considerado una fuente de luz fría* y no debe generar temperatura.



_ Los 6 LEDs pegados y conectados en serie _
Para dar energía a estos seis LEDs conectados en serie, debemos realizar unas pocas cuentas y prácticas para saber los valores de las resistencias que tendremos que utilizar en el circuito. Este será muy sencillo (el circuito, como puedes ver en la imagen inferior) y cuenta con el puente de diodos y el capacitor electrolítico recuperados del PCB de la vieja lámpara, más tres resistencias cerámicas encargadas de adecuar la tensión de línea a la admitida por el conjunto de LEDs. Considerando que* cada LED entregará su máxima capacidad lumínica a corrientes comprendidas entre 0,014 y 0,02 Amperes* (14 y 20 miliamperes), la corriente tendrá un valor único a través de todos los elementos de la serie y, para las pruebas realizadas, obtuvimos un valor final de 16,3 miliamperes de promedio. Para esta corriente, muy segura por cierto para el funcionamiento de los LEDs, logramos tener un brillo muy intenso y satisfactorio. Mayores corrientes podrían ofrecernos un brillo superior, pero acortaría la vida del diodo electroluminiscente de manera dramática y lo* que intentamos lograr es una lámpara de larga vida* (en nuestro caso, será eterna).



_ Circuito propuesto para una configuración a 220VAC _
Para esta corriente, *cada LED presentará en sus terminales una caída de tensión de 3Volts*, lo que resultará en un conjunto de 18Volts en total, valor que deberá sumarse a los presentados en los diodos rectificadores del puente Br1 y en las resistencias R1-R2 y R3. El circuito podría haber sido más sencillo aún si no hubiésemos incluido el capacitor electrolítico y si hubiésemos utilizado un solo diodo rectificando media onda (un solo semiciclo). Pero el parpadeo hubiera sido algo notable según las circunstancias de uso y podría haber resultado algo molesto. Con un rectificador de onda completa y un electrolítico, este problema queda descartado. Por otro lado, colocando un par de resistencias del lado de la tensión de red, logramos atenuar los impulsos iniciales de conexión *que suelen destruir los rectificadores del puente Br1 y los LEDs*. Los sencillos cálculos iniciales según la Ley de Ohm nos daban un valor total de resistencia de 18 mil Ohms (18K) para obtener una corriente segura de funcionamiento, valor que en las prácticas se redujo a algo menos de 11K gracias a la colocación de R1 y R2 del lado de la tensión de red y, debido a que estas resistencias no son de carbón depositado (resistivas puras), poseen un componente inductivo que afecta el valor final de la resistencia total equivalente.



_ El circuito funcionando a 16,26 miliamperes (16,3mA.) _
Un tema muy importante a tener en cuenta en este montaje es *el tamaño de las resistencias utilizadas *en capacidad de disipación de potencia. Debemos tratar de usar las del tipo cerámicas de 5W para lograr un funcionamiento libre de altas temperaturas. No olvides que todo este conjunto estará ubicado dentro del receptáculo plástico donde se encuentra el casquete roscado. Todo debe “calzar” allí adentro y, si existen altas temperaturas, podría ser fatal para el desarrollo. Por lo tanto, luego de ajustar los valores de las resistencias hasta lograr un consumo de corriente como el que te mostramos en la imagen superior, deberás *adecuar todo el montaje en el menor tamaño realizable* y con los terminales tan cortos como te sea posible. La potencia que disipará cada resistencia vendrá dada por la fórmula de corriente al cuadrado por el valor de resistencia, que en nuestro caso es 1W de disipación para cada resistencia de 3K9 y algo más de 1/2W para la resistencia de 2K7.



_ Todos los elementos deben entrar en la base de la lámpara _
Por supuesto que con resistencias cerámicas de 5W, el resultado equivale a una pequeña disipación de calor que se ventila sin inconvenientes por los propios orificios que trae la base de la lámpara. El resultado final será* una lámpara que consumirá aproximadamente 3,5W (0,16mA @ 220V)* y obtendremos una intensidad luminosa muy agradable y útil para esos momentos en que necesitamos un poco más de iluminación para la lectura o para trabajos pequeños. Si bien el conjunto entregará un haz luminoso casi direccional, la luz aprovechable abarca una circunferencia útil importante. Este fenómeno se debe a que los LEDs de alta eficiencia poseen una apertura de haz luminoso muy estrecha (30º a 40º). Una vez ensamblado todo el conjunto (si es necesario, colocarás un poco de pegamento entre las partes), *nuestra nueva lámpara estará lista para utilizarla* en cualquier aplique soporte de masa o donde creamos conveniente. Este tipo de luminarias también puede utilizarse en los pasillos, entre habitaciones de una casa, o en ambientes donde se desea dejar algo de iluminación durante la noche.





*Ah me olvidaba todas las resistencias son de 5 watts  *


----------



## phavlo (Sep 28, 2011)

Michon la verdad que esta muy bueno el proyecto, ademas de quedar bonito, tambien lo reciclas ..
Nunca me imagine hacer algo asi con una lampara de bajo consumo.
Saludos


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 28, 2012)

hola alguien hizo proyecto de michon


----------



## duile (Abr 28, 2012)

hola a todos ! ya armé el proyecto
ilumina con buen color blanco!!
pero el angulo de iluminación es pobre-... osea es casi direccional!


----------



## phavlo (Abr 28, 2012)

> pero el angulo de iluminación es pobre-... osea es casi direccional!



Eso se solucionaría cambiando los leds por otros que tengan mayor angulo...


----------



## chinoelvago (Jun 8, 2012)

si proba con los led flat este finde armo uno y les digo como me fue , va si los consigo


----------



## almendra (Jun 8, 2012)

lo que posteo michon, ya lo habia realizado y anda de diez, la placa que tengo son muchos leds rojos, azules, y verdes de alta luminocidad y 10mm, me pase con 200 es un poco menos, no los conte!  ahora estoy  por realizar este circuito http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Luces-coche-fantastico.html
y veo que otras ideas puedo encontrar para un Pub hacer una iluminación copada!
saludos a todos y gracias por todoo!


----------



## eduardo silva (Jun 8, 2012)

Buena información me abre las puertas a muchas ideas Gracias foreros


----------

